# Bottom fishing with live bait



## Rampage (Apr 10, 2008)

We were bottom fishing a few weeks ago with some jumbo sized threadfins and were missing ALOT of big bites for some reason. We were fishing them on the bottom with a egg sinker and about a 4-5ft leader with a 5 or 6/0 circle hook. The baits were all nose hooked. My wife normally doesn't miss many snapper bites but could only get one to stick on this outing. She doesn't bass fisherman style set the hook but when she gets a bite she reels down very fast on them. She also uses a 6.3:1 reel so its moving some line. Do we need to slow down the hook set by reeling a little slower on the bite? Wait a second or two after bite to start reeling? hook the bait differently?? different hook size?? Whats everyones thoughts??


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

I'd be curious what kind of feedback you get, I went a few weeks ago and dropped a live 12" Ruby Red Lip with the carolina rig (egg sinker, swivel, 6ft 100lb leader, 5/0 hook) in less than five minutes something pulled drag for a few seconds before I could get it out of the rod holder, then I started just reeling and I think it broke me off on structure below cause my 100lb leader was broke. I put a new 5/0 hook back on and dropped it down, same amount of drag got pulled and yet the hook pulled? This was in 80ft of water. Never saw whatever they were, good practice though!


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

You could try starting with your rod tip really high, but not vertical, then "feed" the fish. Slowly lower the rod tip as the fish takes the bait. It will ensure that the fish has more of the bait and hopefully the hook inside its mouth for the hook set.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

Hey wackydaddy, just curious, what lbs main line do u use? I think i need to up my leader size? I have always tried to do minimum because of leader shy fish, but i am also losing alot of fish?! I was using 40 lb leader, probably 65 lb main line, what ya think??


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

Rampage said:


> We were bottom fishing a few weeks ago with some jumbo sized threadfins and were missing ALOT of big bites for some reason. We were fishing them on the bottom with a egg sinker and about a 4-5ft leader with a 5 or 6/0 circle hook. The baits were all nose hooked. My wife normally doesn't miss many snapper bites but could only get one to stick on this outing. She doesn't bass fisherman style set the hook but when she gets a bite she reels down very fast on them. She also uses a 6.3:1 reel so its moving some line. Do we need to slow down the hook set by reeling a little slower on the bite? Wait a second or two after bite to start reeling? hook the bait differently?? different hook size?? Whats everyones thoughts??


In my experience the threadfins may have been the problem. I really like threadfins for snapper fishing and use them often. However, it seems that they are consistently easier for snapper to knock off the hook than a lot of other live baits. Most days it's a small problem. 

BUT, every now and then the fish bite a little strange and knock the threadfins off like crazy! On those days you feel two or three strong thumps and then wind up a bare hook.


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

grey ghost said:


> Hey wackydaddy, just curious, what lbs main line do u use? I think i need to up my leader size? I have always tried to do minimum because of leader shy fish, but i am also losing alot of fish?! I was using 40 lb leader, probably 65 lb main line, what ya think??


I don't know if its too big or too small, but my main line is 50lb and my leader is 100lb, all mono. I don't know what I was getting into but it wasn't just a steady tug, it was running with my hook with no problem. My best guess was Cobia since the other boat started pulling them in and I saw a huge school swimming around. I just don't know if a 5/0 hook is big enough, I hooked it in the back of the 12" ruby between the middle of its back and the tail. That method seems to work for me I always get strikes.


----------



## Rampage (Apr 10, 2008)

Matt Mcleod said:


> u feel two or three strong thumps and then wind up a bare hook.


Yep this is what was happening!! Maybe it was the bait! Maybe it was a sea monster! Who knows! Do you guys usually nose hook baits to bottom fish or hook on the bottom side near the tail?? For tackle i use 80lb braid main line and either 60 or 80lb mono or fluro leader


----------



## King Mike (Apr 15, 2008)

I use threadfins all the time. Trick with live bait is let them bump it and slowly lift you tip until you feel solid weight not just bumps then start pumping... fish almost always hooked. Caught a 65 pound warsaw on a threadfin last friday and several other good fish using this method. You just have to be patient!! 100 pound pp with 100 pound mono leader is what we use.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

threadfins spin like crazy because of their body shape, think about how fast he's going down to 200'. I know it's hard to kill a live bait but try cuttin it in half. I used them for slow trolling but prefer a cig when I'm bottom fishing. And if your getting bites and not hooking up use a smaller hook, smaller bait, you'd be suprised at how big of a fish you can catch on a hook the size of your pinky nail.


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

If you aren't getting broken off or rocked, try a longer leader. I think sometimes the fish will grab a big bait by the head or tail and feel the sinker weight and let go. I'll put a longer leader. I've used 10+ ft leaders before but usually start about 6ft and move up if I need to. If you aren't getting pulled into structure or that is not an issue, a long leader will do nothing but help. Also as said a smaller hook maybe.


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

I have found that when using larger baits, big baits, I will keep the reel in free spool so that I can feed the fish when it eats. Keeping proper thumb pressure on the spool is a must, of course, but it works. I use 60 to 100 lb flouro leader and judge my hook size appropriate to the bait. This method is not foolproof, but it works. give it a whirl.


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

Rampage said:


> Yep this is what was happening!! Maybe it was the bait! Maybe it was a sea monster! Who knows! Do you guys usually nose hook baits to bottom fish or hook on the bottom side near the tail?? For tackle i use 80lb braid main line and either 60 or 80lb mono or fluro leader


I always hook the baits through both lips, from the bottom up. Stick with the 60 and 80 lb flouro and you'll be fine. Just one of those days when they bite Em weird. Good luck!


----------

